# Pgl



## mumtokieren (May 9, 2011)

Well, after a long hard build up, I waved my boy off this morning for his PGL.  I can honestly say I feel sick, like crying every five minutes and feel quite sure I won't get a decent night's sleep all week!!  
The nights are what scare me the most, especially as we test him at home at 3am every morning, which they won't do there.
Feel like lighting up a cigarette!! I gave up months ago! 
Sorry to sound off x


----------



## Adrienne (May 9, 2011)

Hiya

Whatever you do don't light up.  You will be on that slippery slope, I've done that myself before now, don't go there.   

What PGL is he at?    I'm near the windmill hill one if he is there, about 20 minutes away.

Can you go and stay near him?   Why won't they do night testing?   Do they know why you night test.   I do get cross with these schools.

I have lots of friends whose children have been to PGL and the PGL staff are always very good apparently.

My daughter is going in June but I am going as well as her carer but in the background.  So I'll be night testing and I think it will be lots of temp basals.

Is your son on a pump?

I take it he will be back on Friday.   They will ring I'm sure if they have questions.   I won't tell you not to worry but don't start the ciggies again.

Come on here and just chat about him and anything that might help a bit.


----------



## mumtokieren (May 9, 2011)

Oh thank you Adrienne, it's nice to have someone to talk to 

He is at the PGL in Caythorpe, Lincolnshire.  His dad works 5 minutes away and has chosen to stay locally for the week.

No he is not on a pump - he has Lantus in the morning (reduced while at PGL) and Humalog to cover meals.  We have kept his ratio, but increased his range to between 4-12mmols while he is away.  The meter he uses aims to direct him to the middle of this range at all times, and instructs him how much insulin to have.  He also enters an 'exercise' setting which instructs him to deliver 20 per cent less insulin than he would normally have and his bedtime ratio and correction dose has been changed to allow him to run slightly on the high side...

I want to feel happy and confident - we have had meetings and plans are in place, but I still feel like the trip is one big risk for him


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (May 9, 2011)

Hi Mum to Kieron

As I am not a parent to a child with Diabetes I cannot offer you any help or support. But i am sending you a big hug [[[[[[[[[]]]]]]]]].

I am sure your son will be fine and will have great fun. Have you got a telephone number for the place where he is staying you good always give them a call just to ease your mind


----------

